
Workona – Workspaces for Chrome Tabs - tsp
https://workona.com
======
ignorantguy
I use this extension everyday. Its been a life saver. Stopped bookmarking
stuff since the extension takes care of saving stuff.

~~~
tsp
Just found put about it. Made me switch back from Firefox to Chrome. I love
this extension. I feel like it has the potential to really solve my tab-
clutter problem when working on various projects in parallel.

